# POWER8 development: Why is the BSD community slow to join?



## sossego (Sep 6, 2014)

This is the first open implementation of the POWER architecture. In my experience of comparing systems and architectures, one should consider the benefits of having a BSD system using this particular POWER chipset. 
"The Open Power Foundation costs too much." Bobagem! For students it is free and FreeBSD is still in Berkeley.
"There is Linux already there." Mierda del toro! Linux is bogged down and limited - extremely limited - when it comes to cutting down latency issues.

A non answer não me-enchei a lot more than the standard bobagem. 

Yes, I know; but, does it matter when one is trying?


----------



## ChalkBored (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: POWER8 development: Why is the BSD community slow to joi*

Feel free to step up and work on it.


----------



## sossego (Sep 6, 2014)

*Re: POWER8 development: Why is the BSD community slow to joi*



			
				ChalkBored said:
			
		

> Feel free to step up and work on it.



Let me remind you that I am a homeless man that is trying to sell his old equipment in storage to do such.
If you with your job, health, home, friends, and such are willing to buy my equipment, I will do such.

If you and others put forth the effort that I do, then a lot would be solved. I work with little to nothing, broken equipment, old equipment.

While writing this from a friend's laptop, I am also working on fixing the other he has. 

I have just dealt with my brother's stupidity and ignorance and wish to deal with no more.
 Until you have experienced what it is like to be considered a piece of sh!t in the eyes of most because you have nothing .....
Until you have to keep yourself alive by walking to the edge of a city to hide in the forest....
Until you are denied help and unemployment because of a similar situation....
Until you have to deal with people stealing from you....
Until you have to deal with threats to your life when you did nothing wrong...
Until you deal with being harassed because you are in my position .....
Until you have lived as I have to....
I suggest you keep your sarcasm to yourself.


----------

